# IBS/Passing gas without knowing!



## Stephhh23 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## nicholesea (Jun 29, 2015)

My symptoms don't quite match yours, but I have found much relief through the low fodmap diet. Most of my symptoms are gone; I am still a little gassy, but I believe it is a normal amount. The tricky thing is, when you are abnormal for so long you forget what normal is! Anyways, I am in the reintroduction phase currently. I would highly recommend trying it out; it is very strict but worth the relief! There is plenty of information online if you want to learn more about it


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

I know exactly how you feel when people at work constantly makes fun of you because of your symptoms. When I read your post it was like you were describing me. I just recently join this site and I also diagnose myself because my doctor's weren't able to do so. I've been living with this symptoms for 14 years. I've also just recently been using MiraLax once a week and Equate- Fiber Supplement (2 chewable tables), high fiber content but you may use any other brand name. Since I've been using them, it's much easier for me to have a bowel movement (no constipation), I'm able to pass gas with ease, less bloating to none at all, and no loud foul feces smell. So far I've been taking these two as stated above and its been working very well for me. I hope that this will help you too, good luck!


----------



## Stephhh23 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thankyou PYT! I will have a go


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know how you all do it.. working in an office setting. I would die from the anxiety. When I have gas like that, I don't like to be around ANYONE which obviously is just not possible sometimes. Have you had stomach emptying test? I have found eating soft, easily digestible food has helped me with this issue.


----------

